# Gutter Question



## ldshadle (Jan 5, 2007)

Anyone have any tricks for installing bay window mitres?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

ldshadle said:


> Anyone have any tricks for installing bay window mitres?


Instead of cutting exact miters for the angles, cut one of the sections at the miter angle and run the next connecting piece right into the first piece. 

Don't try to cut them at perfect angles on both sides...just cut one side perfect, run the other piece into it. In other words, one end of the section angle cut, one piece is runs long...like a male and female connection.

I doubt that explanation made sense. I guess one would have to see it to understand it. Sorry. I did my best. 

And! 

-If there exists a gutter on it already, take it down in one piece and use it as a template

-Use "Appliance Touch-Up" paint to touch up nicks and exposed angle cuts. 

-I use ice cream popsicle sticks to apply and smooth-out the the seams and to squeeze it into the end caps. 

-Use rivets to fasten the bottoms of the gutters and fronts and on the top lip of the gutter and use zip-screws for the rear. 

-Invest in one of these; a Bevel Square (should come in handy when finding angles and transferring them).

About $8.00. 











Good luck and get us pics when you're done. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

What he said, except don't use rivets, only zip screws. rivets WILL snap over time


----------



## ldshadle (Jan 5, 2007)

*gutter help*

thanks for the tips, then do you guys just use a bay window strip for the connection?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

ldshadle said:


> thanks for the tips, then do you guys just use a bay window strip for the connection?



Bay Window Strip?


----------



## Jake Stevens (Dec 10, 2007)

We do bay windows with one piece of gutter. Using a speed square cut the back straight, on the bottom mark it straight then cut it over an 1/2" and notch the back and the front to make a tab with the bottom that will go into the gutter thats makes the turn on the corner. Using a Bevel square to get the turn cut the back and bottom ( your V cut) next the gutter. When that cut is made just bent the front of the gutter to make your corner. Rivet the bottom and seal after you install the gutter. Do the same for your next corner. You may want to practice on some short pieces first. It make for a real nice and clean job.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Jake Stevens said:


> We do bay windows with one piece of gutter. Using a speed square cut the back straight, on the bottom mark it straight then cut it over an 1/2" and notch the back and the front to make a tab with the bottom that will go into the gutter thats makes the turn on the corner. Using a Bevel square to get the turn cut the back and bottom ( your V cut) next the gutter. When that cut is made just bent the front of the gutter to make your corner. Rivet the bottom and seal after you install the gutter. Do the same for your next corner. You may want to practice on some short pieces first. It make for a real nice and clean job.


Better said than me and a better way too. :thumbsup:

I'd like to see a pic of one of your jobs.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

I have never ever in my life, seen a gutter for a bay window here in MD.. Not saying there not around, or maybe I just don't pay attention, but I can not for the life of me remember seeing this.. I just looked around in my neighborhood, and there are no gutters on the bay windows.. Is this just in certain geographic areas or...


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

bujaly said:


> I have never ever in my life, seen a gutter for a bay window here in MD.. Not saying there not around, or maybe I just don't pay attention, but I can not for the life of me remember seeing this.. I just looked around in my neighborhood, and there are no gutters on the bay windows.. Is this just in certain geographic areas or...



Most likely they're installed aftermarket to correct a problem such as water dropping on a (rotting) window sill, top of a LL door head, deck, elec box / meter or to divert water away for some reason. Also could be installed by a conscientious builder or remodeler. 

Are they installed on adjacent houses ?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Also, it could be an exceptionally large Bay Roof that would cause a significant amount of water to fall on the landscaping below it. 

This could lead to serious erosion of the soil damaging the flower bed (if there is one) or causing waterproofing issues for the foundation. 

I installed a gutter for a bay window that was above a stairwell that would cause an ice problems during the winter.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

We never really do them on bay windows, but house bays, where you have a nook or soemthing, or a 6-0 patio door that is set off the house like a bay and it is some significant roof area. Also a lot of farmers porches that wrap around the corner will have a bay/bow profile as they wrap around, rather than just a hip


----------



## ldshadle (Jan 5, 2007)

Jake can you send me some pictures of the gutter for a bay window, sounds like a great way to do it. Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## gutrman (Jul 17, 2005)

Here is how we custom miter our corners.:thumbsup:
Can't buy a strip miter for that inside corner.


----------



## gutrman (Jul 17, 2005)

Jake Stevens said:


> We do bay windows with one piece of gutter. Using a speed square cut the back straight, on the bottom mark it straight then cut it over an 1/2" and notch the back and the front to make a tab with the bottom that will go into the gutter thats makes the turn on the corner. Using a Bevel square to get the turn cut the back and bottom ( your V cut) next the gutter. When that cut is made just bent the front of the gutter to make your corner. Rivet the bottom and seal after you install the gutter. Do the same for your next corner. You may want to practice on some short pieces first. It make for a real nice and clean job.



I am curious to see how you do this. It sounds like it would make for clean corner. But how can you bend the front of the K-style gutter? Or are you installing fascia style gutter?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

gutrman said:


> View attachment 10398
> 
> 
> Here is how we custom miter our corners.:thumbsup:
> Can't buy a strip miter for that inside corner.


Nice job in that sharp angled corner and it looks tight too. :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Good luck and get us pics when you're done.
> 
> :thumbsup:



WOW!!! Whose Grandfather did you get that beauty from?


----------



## AAA Gutter (Nov 23, 2006)

gutrman said:


> View attachment 10398
> 
> 
> Here is how we custom miter our corners.:thumbsup:
> Can't buy a strip miter for that inside corner.


Nice work Gutrman:thumbup: I love to see quality work!


----------



## gutrman (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks guys! I have that pic in our Portfolio book to show on our sales presentations. :thumbup:

Sorry it took so long to get back. We are quite busy. Doing a lot of remodels. new construction is slow. I think it is coming back around though at least around here. How is everyone else doing?


----------

